# buffedCast Episode 203: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## Launethil (26. Juli 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag!

Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt's ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 13 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 203. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Lilanima (26. Juli 2010)

Glaubt ihr man wird zu Beginn von Cataclysm einen Rassentransfer auf Goblins bzw. Worgen durchführen können oder wird Blizzard dies unterbinden damit die Leute die Startgebiete sehen?


----------



## Sergej Sch. (26. Juli 2010)

Würde gerne Fragen da ich einen Jäger als Main Spiele und Angst habe das die Klasse kaput gemacht wird, würde mich interisiren wie sich die Jäger in der Bete Spielen.


----------



## Tilhor (26. Juli 2010)

Meine Frage wäre:

Bei den Todesrittern ist ja der neue Tankbaum Blut/tanken wurde auf Blut spezialisiert. Werden somit auch die Präsenzen angepasst? 
Das Blut = Tank-Präsenz ist und der Rest DD-Präsenzen.


----------



## Lev3lr (26. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte eine Frage, die nichts mit Online-(Rollen-)Spielen zu tun hat. Ich würde gerne wissen, wann (um wieviel Uhr) ihr den BuffedCast aufnehmt.


----------



## knochenhand (26. Juli 2010)

macht ihr auch eine kleine über sicht zu sc2, ist zwar kein mmo aber ein onlinespiel, das als erstes in das neu battlenet voll eingebunden ist?

mfg

ps: fragen zur beta finde ich recht albern... dsa ändert sich eh alle 2 wochen noch.....


----------



## Flixi (26. Juli 2010)

habe ich einen betakey gewonnen?

wenn nein, warum?


----------



## blackbaster5 (26. Juli 2010)

Wann rechnet ihr mit Guild Wars 2?

Denkt ihr das Guild Wars 2 einschlagen wird wie eine Bombe und das gesamte MMO universum verändern wird ich persönlich "ja" (weil man kann ja dann springen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo wiedereinmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte diesesmal eine Frake über Zahlen... Ich bin ehrlichgesagt ein großer freund von Zahlen und JA auch Mathemaik, und ich würde gerne wissen ob Ihr verraten könntet wieviele Mitarbeiter ihr wart/ seid; wieviele Buffed User es gibt, Wieviele von euch Welches Game zocken und so. 

Außerdem würd ich wiedereinmal gerne mehr vom TAPFEREN Karl sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Howjin15


----------



## BlackSun84 (26. Juli 2010)

Frage bezüglich Cataclysm, die mir bisher noch keiner beantwortet hat oder konnte: Werden nur die Startgebiete der alten Völker überarbeitet oder auch die der Draenei und Blutelfen auf die aktuelle Story angepasst?


----------



## Norti (26. Juli 2010)

War es Karl der Goblin? ;3


----------



## Sanarzino (26. Juli 2010)

Meine Fragen drehen sich um Cataclysm:

Welche Klasse findet ihr bis jetzt am interessantesten? Z.B. wegen neuen Fähigkeiten (die Feuerkugel ist ja ziemlich einzigartig) oder neuen Talenten etc.

Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen ob ihr euch einen neuen Main-Character aussucht und wenn dann warum.

Viel Spaß beim Cast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhenomUndertaker (26. Juli 2010)

In einer Buffed Show wurde das MMORP "World of Tanks" vorgestellt.

Meine Fragen:
Spielt das noch jemand von Euch? Wenn ja , wie ist Euer Eindruck vom Spiel? Hat sich seit dem Video etwas im Spiel getan?

Und wird es noch weiter Beta Keys (wie in der Show erwähnt) dazu geben , von Euch?

mfg.


----------



## Kevin Forster (26. Juli 2010)

Da jetzt auch normale Mobs Fähigkeiten haben werden die gezähmten mobs (pets vom Hunter) auch diese haben`?

  MUH!

   MFG


----------



## Shaila (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes buffed Team,

ich hätte folgende Fragen:

1. Was passiert mit der Fraktion "Wintersäblerausbilder" und dem dazu gehörigen Mount "Winterforstsäbler" ?
2. Sind alle alten Instanzen weiterhin zugänglich ?
3. Wie sieht es mit Zugang zu alten WoW Mounts oder Legendarys aus ?
4. Wird des die AQ - Prequestreihe noch geben, wenn ja, wird sie das Schwierigkeitsniveau halten ?
5. Wird die Heldentat "The Insane" generft werden ?
6. Wie spielt sich der Jäger so ?
7. Wie viele Tier kann der Jäger denn nun eigentlich haben ?
8. Wird mehr Fokus auf gewehre oder auf Bögen gelegt, oder sind es gar Armbrüste ?
9. Wo erhält man eigentlich die Huntermonition jetzt ?
10. Wie erklärt sich Blizzard die Story rund um Nordend, welche weiterhin vorhanden ist, obwohl sie in der "alten neuen Welt" schon abgeschlossen ist ?
11.Wird es möglich sein, die verschiedenen Fragen schriftlich irgendwo nachzulesen samt Antworten ? Habe keine Lust mir alles spoilern zu lassen.
12. Wie sieht es momentan eigentlich mit Gilden aus ? Interface, Organisation etc. ?
13. Wie sieht es mit Rechnerleistung aus ? Kann man z.B. das neue Wasser auch ohne Ruckeln genießen oder führt es zum Totalabsturz wie die Schatteneinstellung im Moment ?


----------



## eXchange. (26. Juli 2010)

Wie seht ihr den weiteren Verlauf der WoW-Erweiterungen? Ich habe mal darüber nachgedacht und habe mir die Frage gestellt, dass wenn die alte Welt jetzt Verändert wird, ja mit dem Addon nach Cataclysm alles wieder geändert werden muss(Gebiete etc.), um die Story weiterzufürhen(da, wie ich denke, Todesschwinge irgendwann getötet wird und die Welt nicht mehr im Flammen steht)...Hat Blizzard dann wieder soviel mit der Umgestaltung der Welt zu tun, dass es keinen neuen Kontinent gibt? Oder habt ihr da eine andere Lösung?
Was sagt ihr dazu? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

eXchange.


----------



## Ahrtus (26. Juli 2010)

Liebes Buffed Team,

ich habe 2 kleine Fragen. Zur Frage 1.

Zur Zeit kann man sich im "Petshop" vin Blizzard ja das neue Mount kaufen, welches Acc gebunden ist und man dieses an seine Twinks versenden kann.
Ist eine solche funktion Für Cata denkbar, oder sogar angekündigt?

Die 2te Frage ist, ob das Gewinnspiel des 200sten BuffedCast´s schon aufgelöst/ausgewertet wurde und die Gewinner schon benachrichtigt wurden.

Danke wenn Ihr diese Fragen beantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hochachtungsvoll euer Ahrtus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killerotto (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team.
Ich würde gerne wissen warum ihr euch oft auf Englischen Servern herumtreibt. Man merkt es ja doch sehr oft da euch die Deutschen Namen zu Mobs/quests und Gebieten nich einfallen.


----------



## Aeiouz (26. Juli 2010)

Hi buffed-Team,

Wenn ihr ein MMO produzieren dürftet zu was wär das???

Ein MMO zu einer bestehenden Geschichte oder etwas gänzlich neues???

MfG Aeiouz


----------



## forteanine (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

kriege ich bitte Leslies Handynummer?

Dankeschön.

MfG


P.S: Wie sieht es aus mit neuen Mounts außer den Seepferdchen, und wird man den Ruf bei den Goblins auch wieder mainstream durch Runenstoff pushen können?

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Soidberg (27. Juli 2010)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich würde es mal interessieren, ob in der Beta die Änderungen am Hexenmeister, hauptsächlich bzgl. Seelensplitter, schon implementiert sind.

Wenn ja:
Habt Ihr das schon getestet?​Wenn ja:​Wie spielt es sich denn so?​Grüße
Soidberg


----------



## Sajrana (27. Juli 2010)

Hey buffed-Team

ich hätte mal 2 schnelle fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Welche startgebiet in der Beta gefällt euch am besten Worgen oder doch Goblins ?
2. wann wird es mal wieder was von SWTOR (_Star Wars_: The Old Republic) geben ich glaube zu zeit läuft da auch die ''Beta'' ^^

schöne Grüße Daniel


----------



## John Sinclair (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich hätte da mal eine frage  Ist schon etwas bekannt ob blizz beim start von cata erst mal keine Worgen oder Goblin DKs zulässt wegen dem level vorsprung für die heldentat erster level 85 Worgen/Goblin des servers ?


----------



## Detela (27. Juli 2010)

Beantwortet doch erstmal die vom letzen mal?...


----------



## Detela (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team!=)
Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr euch so für Cata vornehmt?=)
Was sind eure Ziele/Plände (z Twink mässig), ich z werde erstmal 2 80(von4) auf 85 machen und dan werd ich aufejdenfall erstmal einen Zwerg Schamanen hochspieln um die neuen Gebiete näher zu erkunden etc. =)

Liebe Grüsele, Dennis S. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manikus (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Buffed Podcast team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube ich habe jetzt schon einige fragen gestellt die auch schon genannt wurden doch habe ich immer noch einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würde euch gerne fragen wie reagiert ihr euch ab wen ihr in einem spiel einfach nicht weiter kommt obwohl ihr wisst "mhh das müste ich doch eigentlich schaffen" sei es in einem shooter oder in wow wo der raid nicht klappt obwohl man weiß die gruppe kann das aber strengt sich nicht an

ich persönlich habe angefangen hanteltraining zu betreiben da baut man viel stress ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (27. Juli 2010)

welche fraktion is leslie? das ist wichtig!


----------



## Dude2606 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies, was mich mal interessiern würde ob es möglich wäre auch mal ein ally startgebiet der alten Rassen (Menschen,N-elfen etc.) in einem Video zu zeigen da ihr ja nun schon die trolle im stream und die Tauren im Video gezeigt habt, würden mich zum beispiel mal die Menschen interessiern da ich ja schon nen bissl drüber gelesen habe, oder auch die Gnome die ja nun die eigene Hauptstadt haben. Und dann würde ich gern wissen ob es schon bekannt ist ob es auch eine neue Instanz in den Höhlen der Zeit geben wird, weil da ich ja die Warcraft Bücher gelesen habe könnte ich mir dann sowas vorstellen wie das wo Krasus Alexstraza aus den fängen der Orcs befreit, und wo dann halt Deathwing dort auftaucht, oder halt so etwas in der art, das wäre halt noch interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Bibberjack (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Mich würde interessieren: Werden die Werte,die Wegfallen durch andere Ersetzt...also ich meine damit Die Rüstung die man trägt,die Verzauberungen und Sockel? Naja Rüstung ist kla eig. aber was ist mit den Sockeln und Verzauberungen ?

MFG Bibberjack


----------



## Ma-Gue (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team 

Was passiert eigentlich mir eurer Datenbank wenn WOW C. online geht?
Ich meine, werdet ihr die alte Datenbank rausnehmen oder für Classic liebhabe drinnen behalten.
Ich wäre dafür alles neu sammeln mit start, auch denn zwischen durch noch was fehlt.

MAG Ma-Gue


----------



## Ishelia (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo buffed team,


Was passiert mit Thrall? Ich versteh noch nicht warum Garrosh Hellscream jetzt Warchief ist.


----------



## Rocksta (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team,

kann man in WoW: Cataclysm die Worgen- und Goblinstartgebiete auch mit anderen Charakteren spielen? Also kann ich zum Beispiel mit meinem Level 80 Orc den Untergang von Kezan erleben? Man macht ja gern die Quests in den low Level Startgebieten um Ruf bei der entsprechenden Fraktion zu farmen.


----------



## GraZarG (27. Juli 2010)

Hi buffed-Team,

Wie siehts in Cataclysm mit dem Erfolg "Meister der Lehren" aus?


----------



## Lohreim (27. Juli 2010)

Hi 
2 Fragen

1. Werdet ihr noch genauer auf die einbindung der neuen klassen/rassen kombienationen eingehen 
z.b.story maessig oder die lage der lehrer in den Staetten ?

2. Wie findet ihr die einbindung der neuen klasse/rassen kombos in die wow welt?
  Z.b. Zwergen/schamane,tauren/paladin oder untoter/jaeger.


----------



## Gorah (27. Juli 2010)

Hi Buffies,

wisst Ihr ob in den neuen HighLvl Instanzen wieder CC zum Einsatz kommt? Und wie sieht es dann mit dem Todesritter und seinem Flächenschaden aus?

Gorah


----------



## TheEwanie (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team.



1. Können auch andere Völker nach Gilneas?
2. Können andere Völker auch das tolle pet der Worgen Jäger bekommen?
3. Wann kommt mal wieder was zu Allods online?


----------



## René93 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo buffed.de,
Ich komme gleich zu meiner Frage:
Was bekommen Goblin Jäger für Pets direkt am Anfang? Ich habe gehört eine Schildkröte/Krabbe aber das hört sich irgendwie komisch an... Wäre nett wenn ihr diese Frage im Podcast besprechen würdet :-)


----------



## Xenonalia (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team,
wird man in Cataclysm weiterhin nach Zul'Gurub kommen, oder muss man jetzt noch versuchen die heiß begehrten Mounts zu farmen?


----------



## Yakk Trisco (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich hätte da 2 Fragen, allerdings beziehen diese sich mehr auf das buffed Magazin:


1. In den buffed-Bestenlisten (Online-Rollenspiele)

steht in Ausgabe 03/04 2010 das Spiel "Star Wars: Galaxies" mit 79% auf Platz 8 vor 9. "Star Trek Online" mit 76% und 10. "Eve Online" mit 74%

Eine Ausgabe weiter in 05/06 2010 ist "Star Wars: Galaxies" verschwunden, stattdessen ist auf diesem Platz mit 79% "Global Agenda" und auch dort werden die Plätze 9 und 10 von "Star Trek Online" mit 76% und "Eve Online" mit 74% belegt.

Daher die Frage warum ist "Star Wars: Galaxies" wortlos? testlos? "verschwunden"? (Ohne Test wortlos abgewertet? Sei denn er war so klein das ich ihn übersehen habe). Oder wollte man einfach durch die Neuplazierung von "Global Agenda" mit Entfernung von "Star Wars: Galaxies" verhindern das "Eve Online" aus den Top 10 fällt? 


2. Mittlerweile vermischen sich P2Play/Abo Spiele und F2P/CashbyShop MMOPRGS immer mehr, es ist mir klar, dass man ggf. beide Genres nicht verglichen kann. Trotzdem würde ich persönlich als Leser gerne wissen WO und mit welcher Wertung ein RoM oder anderes F2P-Spiel im Vergleich zu den Abo Spielen Wertungsmässig anzusiedeln wäre, rein zum Vergleich. 

Letztendlich geht es für mich als Kunde auch darum wo ich für mein Geld (sagen wir ich gebe im Schnitt 12-13 Euro für Abo ODER F2P im Cash-Shop aus) bezahle also für BEIDE SPIELE das gleiche dann, auch mehr bekomme für mein Geld. Denn letztendlich wollen BEIDE ANBIETER, dass ich bei ihnen im Monat meine 12-20 Euro zahle!

Eine Paralell-Wertung mit maximal 5 Sternen ist für mich relativ uninteressant weil ich persönlich als Kunde doch trotzdem nur nach meinem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gehe. Auch müssen sich Anbieter der F2P-Spiele eigentlich den Vergleich zur Abo-Konkurrenz gefallen lassen, da sie nach meistens eigenen Angaben nur ein ALTERNATIVES Zahlungssystem anbieten.

Sei es wie es ist die 5 Sterne-Wertung ist meiner Meinung nach völlig nichtssagend, das sieht man ja auch schon an den Platzierungen innerhalb der F2P-Spiele Platz 1-5 haben alle 5 Sterne ... würde Platz 6-10 angezeigt hätten diese bestimmt auch 5 Sterne ... nur was sagt mir das? Genau nichts ... Ein "Gunbound" mit 5 Sterne ist auf gleichem Level/Spielspass/Qualität wie ein RoM? Sorry, das kann nicht wirklich so sein. Vor allem MUSS im Bereich der F2P-Wertung endlich ein Faktor rein wie stark ein Item-Shop in das Spiel eingreift, jemanden benachteiligt und mit wieviel kosten zu rechnen ist um vernünftig spielen zu können!


3. Ok, doch noch eine Dritte Frage: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum kommt nicht endlich mal ein Abo-Anbieter auf den "Versuch" sein schlecht "laufendes" ABO-Spiel nicht entweder für die üblichen 12-13 Euro pro Monat anzubieten oder dann zum Cash-Shop-System zu wechseln, sondern es mal mit einem anderem Preis zu versuchen? Sicherlich gibt es da untere Schmerzgrenzen was Einnahmen - Aufwand angeht, aber ein DAOC für 4,95 - 6,95 Euro würde ich sogar heute noch spielen, aber 12-13 Euro ist es im Vergleich zu den anderen Spielen einfach nicht mehr wert. 

Gleiches gilt für HDRO, Warhammer Online und AoC! HDRO und Warhammer wäre ich sicherlich breit zu spielen wenn es "angemessene" 6,95 - 8,95 im Monat kosten würde (Gibt ja ab und zu solche Aktionen bei HDRO für 8,xx Euro). Dann würde so ein Spiel bei mir auch parallel weiter laufen ... So wie es derzeit ist, ist es egal ob Abo oder F2P im Cash-Shop ich zahle beim Spiel im Schnitt meine 12-20 Euro im Monat.


----------



## kannauchanettelesen (27. Juli 2010)

könnt ihr erklären wie das mit den stat kürzungen von sich gehen wird zb das zaubermacht weg fällt und wie man dann auf seinen zauberschaden kommt


----------



## SwordStrike (27. Juli 2010)

1. Wer von euch wird Starcraft 2 spielen bzw. hat es sich gekauft? Und wem geht das Spiel total am.....vorbei ;D

2.Was macht ihr wärend ihr WoW Spielt? Hört ihr die Musik oder habt ihr den Fernseher im Hintergrund laufen? Oder alles zusammen? ;D


----------

